# I broke my MP3 Player...



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 9, 2011)

..crap :/ I decided to be smart and open it. Broke the on switch in the process. I'm really pretty upset about it... it was a Creative Zen Vision: M. It's worked wonders for me over the years... seriously, that thing was a tank. Before I even had it my brother had it for a few years and he used to take it skateboarding with him. It had been dropped on concrete so hard that chips of metal have been taken out of it! Even after that it still worked perfectly though! SO, now I gotta get a new one. Unfortunately, I have no monies at all  I'm gonna try to work up enough money on Rewards1 but I've never gotten the much money from that site before (You can sign up under that link and help me out if you like...  ). Anyway, since my Vision: M was so nice to me, I might just get another one of those. OR, the next model up, the Vision: W, looks pretty sweet too. The screen on the W is bigger which would be nice for watching movies during long car trips.

I'm actually surprised at what I found inside my MP3 player though. I had no idea it had an actual hard drive and not flash memory. I always thought it was just the battery that made it so bulky!


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 9, 2011)

That stinks.

Now get a real MP3 player. http://goo.gl/9Wr01


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 9, 2011)

I don't really know much about Zunes. I googled it and I like what I'm seeing... most of it anyway. I'll consider it.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 9, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> I don't really know much about Zunes. I googled it and I like what seeing... most of it anyway. I'll consider it.


The Zune is pretty awesome. Especially the Zune HD. I would suggest you get it.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 9, 2011)

Holy crap those are expensive... ha, I wish I had job. It does look pretty nice though and I'm a fan of Microsoft. Oh, and I would actually prefer not to have a touch screen. Those fingerprints would drive me crazy >.< I won't base my decision off of that though.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 9, 2011)

Screen protector?

The Zune is definitely worth it. Pick one up soon, seeing as they are dis-continued.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh yeah I guess a screen protector would be alright. I'd have to keep changing the screen protector though  As for getting it soon... can't guarantee that :/ Nooooo monies.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Oct 9, 2011)

The Zune, not really, it is a discontinued product.

http://www.zune.net/...zuneplayers.htm

It still has support, just not being made.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 9, 2011)

Bobbyloujo said:


> Holy crap those are expensive... ha, I wish I had job. It does look pretty nice though and I'm a fan of Microsoft. Oh, and I would actually prefer not to have a touch screen. Those fingerprints would drive me crazy >.< I won't base my decision off of that though.



You didn't mind *chips of metal* being missing from your old player, but some small smudges on a new one (which could be _wiped off_ with a cloth or sleeve or something) would drive you crazy? Yeah, that makes sense...


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 10, 2011)

bahaha x) I guess you've got a point there... but my old player wasn't new when I got it. I got it for free from my bro so I didn't really have a choice


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 10, 2011)

Well I'm going to be unoriginal and suggest a Zune, before they sell out and there's none left. Or a basic Ipod, one of the older ones you can get at a cheap price.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, I'm an Apple hater so I won't be getting an iPod. Also, my brother said that his friend has a Zune and it sucks... I don't know what to doooooo now :[ Ah well, I've a gotta lot of time to think about before I even get enough money.


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 10, 2011)

All I can think of is a Sansa... Not too bad, I guess.


----------



## xist (Oct 10, 2011)

Get a Cowon J3.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 10, 2011)

Ehhh Sansas sound like crap compared to others. :/


----------



## Rydian (Oct 11, 2011)

anythingbutipod.com has lots of reviews and such, you might find a cheaper device out there you like.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 11, 2011)

Just gonna mention, I've been using a Sansa Fuze 8GB for about a year and a half now, and it's done its job well. I wouldn't suggest the current version for sale by any means though. They screwed up the controls bad with those unresponsive, spastic touch controls. Thankfully, I have one that still has a little wheel on it.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 11, 2011)

I've got a 4GB Fuze, and even though the screen has way too many scratches on it (next player I get will have an inset or flat screen, not convex) I still use it all the time.


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 11, 2011)

you want this
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003G29OHE/ref=asc_df_B003G29OHE1737944?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395093&creativeASIN=B003G29OHE


----------



## Nathan Drake (Oct 11, 2011)

Rydian said:


> I've got a 4GB Fuze, and even though the screen has way too many scratches on it (next player I get will have an inset or flat screen, not convex) I still use it all the time.



Agreed. My Fuze's screen could definitely look a lot better than it does, and I've barely even dropped it. It is just sort of a scratch magnet. Also, all of the black rubber like stuff has come off of the back for me. Well, it started peeling off, and I just did it the favor of exposing the pretty metal underneath the rest of the way. Outside of cosmetic issues though, it is definitely a great player. I just wouldn't plan on using it for videos too often unless you don't mind a scratched screen though.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 11, 2011)

Rydian said:


> anythingbutipod.com has lots of reviews and such, you might find a cheaper device out there you like.


Thanks! I'm looking at this now.



BortzANATOR said:


> you want this
> http://www.amazon.co...ASIN=B003G29OHE


That is crazy. But awesome.


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Oct 15, 2011)

So, I just ordered a new MP3 player off of Ebay. Guess which one I got? Sorry to disappoint, I got another Zen Vision: M  None of the newer MP3 players impress me. My old one was a tank, it was easy to get music onto because I didn't have to use some dumb program, it wasn't full of stupid bells and whistles, and I could care less about games and apps (which I believe to be bells and whistles because the device is intended to be an music player, not an app player.)

ZVM, I will always love you


----------

